# Unsafe equipment rental trailer



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

I recently rented a New Holland LS180 from a local equipment rental place and I noticed the trailer had a flat 4 plug. At first I thought it had surge brakes, but after looking at it for 2 seconds I was able to tell it didn't. They had cut the 7 pin plug off and wired it for lights only. I confronted the owner of the rental yard and he tried telling me that it had hydraulic brakes. We walked out to the trailer and inspected it and he agreed that it had electric brakes that were not in working order. He then told me that the skid steer wasn't that heavy  and my 1 ton Dodge Ram 3500 dieselwesport would have NO problem handling the load. I had no doubt that it would handle it but I told him that if anything happened he would be liable. 
If my calculations are correct the LS180 weighs 7000 lbs alone plus the bucket, trailer and fuel that's close to 10,000 lbs. Then there is the truck that weighs close to 9,000, that brings my total weight to almost 20,000 lbs with only stock truck brakes.
My question is, other than the obvious risk of not being able to stop the load In a emergency. What other risks was i taking?


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

Your liability cause if something would of happened you would have probably been named in law suit. I am assuming the break away switch was not working so that just as bad if not worse than no brakes.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

Other than safety chains and lights there was nothing. I was pretty nervous considering I had to go about 30 min down the highway and then on some hilly back roads. I had to have the loader that day and it was a Saturday at 11 so I couldn't go to another place.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Your the driver and it's your choice to pull the trailer of not. The excuse of I had to have the loader and couldn't leave it doesn't matter. You took the trailer knowing it wasn't safe so IMO your the one on the hook if anything bad happened. You more then likely signed your life away on the rental contract. Around here rental companies only deliver or will let you haul the equipment if they know you have a proper trailer after inspection.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

JD Dave;1589642 said:


> Your the driver and it's your choice to pull the trailer of not. The excuse of I had to have the loader and couldn't leave it doesn't matter. You took the trailer knowing it wasn't safe so IMO your the one on the hook if anything bad happened. You more then likely signed your life away on the rental contract. Around here rental companies only deliver or will let you haul the equipment if they know you have a proper trailer after inspection.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

JD Dave;1589642 said:


> Your the driver and it's your choice to pull the trailer of not. The excuse of I had to have the loader and couldn't leave it doesn't matter. You took the trailer knowing it wasn't safe so IMO your the one on the hook if anything bad happened. You more then likely signed your life away on the rental contract. Around here rental companies only deliver or will let you haul the equipment if they know you have a proper trailer after inspection.


I guess I agree. It was my decision to haul it even though I knew it wasn't right. When I brought the skid back I looked at their other 5 trailers and not one of them was right. I hate to be the guy who (tattles) and I don't want it to seem like I'm trying to get back at them but do you think I should report their disregard for the safety of the public. I might have been in the wrong for hauling the trailer knowing that it was unsafe but I knew there was a issue so i drove with extra care. The owner told me that he had no intentions of repairing his trailers and they send them out 6 days a week with similar loads to unsuspecting people. 
They told me they have to be the ones who load the trailer and strap the equipment down because they are responsible for anything that leaves their yard. Once I unload, any reloading and securing is my responsibility


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

It's not about tattling or not, it's about a real safety issue. At least you knew what you were looking at and, I assume, attempted to compensate by driving differently than you would with a safer rig. Plenty of people probably just hook up and go without even knowing how to tow a trailer that's working properly, let alone knowing that it's messed up.

To whom do you report such a thing, though?


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

theholycow;1589728 said:


> It's not about tattling or not, it's about a real safety issue. At least you knew what you were looking at and, I assume, attempted to compensate by driving differently than you would with a safer rig. Plenty of people probably just hook up and go without even knowing how to tow a trailer that's working properly, let alone knowing that it's messed up.
> 
> To whom do you report such a thing, though?


I guess start with the DOT then maybe the hi way patrol. But I really don't want him to get into serious trouble. I just want to see the brakes fixed. I even tried to give him a price on fixing them, but he told me they have been like that for years and I was the first to notice.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Yikes, sounds like you'll make an enemy by reporting it...


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

Yardvarkman;1589741 said:


> I guess start with the DOT then maybe the hi way patrol. But I really don't want him to get into serious trouble. I just want to see the brakes fixed. I even tried to give him a price on fixing them, but he told me they have been like that for years and I was the first to notice.


Or possibly OSHA


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

A call to your state police motor carrier enforcement officer will handle that problem. This guy is lucky nothing has happened as of yet and the dot fines, while substantial, are nothing compared to a lawsuit for hurting someone (or worse) in an accident.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

This is definitely a major safety concern and you are probably one of the few that know what they were looking at, as other mentioned most home owners or weekend landscaper would have just hooked up and left without even a questions. 

Really there is no reason for the trailers to be like this, is the cost of a break job realyl worth the risk?

I agree the wording in their contract probably puts all the liability on you and the next guy. This needs to be taken care of asap.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

The place by me wont even let you pick up without a brake controller. Thats for an empty trailer! Sounds like a fly by night bum


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

G.Landscape;1590018 said:


> This is definitely a major safety concern and you are probably one of the few that know what they were looking at, as other mentioned most home owners or weekend landscaper would have just hooked up and left without even a questions.
> 
> Really there is no reason for the trailers to be like this, is the cost of a break job realyl worth the risk?
> 
> I agree the wording in their contract probably puts all the liability on you and the next guy. This needs to be taken care of asap.


One other thing they did that was in my opinion almost worse than no brakes was they loaded the skid steer on forwards. Normally it wouldn't matter forwards or back but it was a shorter tilt trailer and the bucket was all the way against the front stop. When they stepped on the back of the trailer to chain it down the tonge popped up against my pintle clasp. There was absolutely 0 tongue weight on a 10,000 lb load, there should have been at least 1,000 lbs. They knew I was going to travel on the hi way. They literally almost guaranteed that I would get into a accident. There would have been no stopping the trailer once it started swaying.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Yardvarkman;1590147 said:


> One other thing they did that was in my opinion almost worse than no brakes was they loaded the skid steer on forwards. Normally it wouldn't matter forwards or back but it was a shorter tilt trailer and the bucket was all the way against the front stop. When they stepped on the back of the trailer to chain it down the tonge popped up against my pintle clasp. There was absolutely 0 tongue weight on a 10,000 lb load, there should have been at least 1,000 lbs. They knew I was going to travel on the hi way. They literally almost guaranteed that I would get into a accident. There would have been no stopping the trailer once it started swaying.


Yea that os way worse then no brakes. I would call your local MTO or vehicle safety authority because they are going to cause an accident.

I almost lost it getting off the highway one day when I borrowed my buddies dump trailer. 6 yards of mulch and I didn't even look at how they had filled the trailer until it was almost to late. Had to shovel a few yards to the front while on the side of the highway...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

G.Landscape;1590018 said:


> This is definitely a major safety concern and you are probably one of the few that know what they were looking at, as other mentioned most home owners or weekend landscaper would have just hooked up and left without even a questions.
> 
> Really there is no reason for the trailers to be like this, is the cost of a break job realyl worth the risk?


The reason probably isn't the cost of a brake job, it's probably because most homeowners or weekend landscapers aren't equipped to interface with a real trailer plug that will connect the brakes, only a 4-pin basic lighting plug.



Yardvarkman;1590147 said:


> One other thing they did that was in my opinion almost worse than no brakes was they loaded the skid steer on forwards. Normally it wouldn't matter forwards or back but it was a shorter tilt trailer and the bucket was all the way against the front stop. When they stepped on the back of the trailer to chain it down the tonge popped up against my pintle clasp. There was absolutely 0 tongue weight on a 10,000 lb load, there should have been at least 1,000 lbs. They knew I was going to travel on the hi way. They literally almost guaranteed that I would get into a accident. There would have been no stopping the trailer once it started swaying.


Damn, that's really awful.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

theholycow;1590386 said:


> The reason probably isn't the cost of a brake job, it's probably because most homeowners or weekend landscapers aren't equipped to interface with a real trailer plug that will connect the brakes, only a 4-pin basic lighting plug.
> 
> In that case he has no business using electric brakes. The trailers should all have hydraulic surge brakes, in working condition.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

HALH VT;1590834 said:


> theholycow;1590386 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason probably isn't the cost of a brake job, it's probably because most homeowners or weekend landscapers aren't equipped to interface with a real trailer plug that will connect the brakes, only a 4-pin basic lighting plug.
> ...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

sunbelt on brookpark?


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

randomb0b123;1591741 said:


> sunbelt on brookpark?


Sullys party rental in Akron.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Went to HS with one of them boys.

You should have never left that lot with it loaded that way and the trailer in that condition.

You were lucky, and so was everyone around you.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

theholycow;1590386 said:


> The reason probably isn't the cost of a brake job, it's probably because most homeowners or weekend landscapers aren't equipped to interface with a real trailer plug that will connect the brakes, only a 4-pin basic lighting plug


You can pick up the converter at any store for like $20. And really if they don;t have the right plug then they probably don't have the right vehicle to tow it. Charge them a delivery fee and make the business even more $$


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

G.Landscape;1592341 said:


> You can pick up the converter at any store for like $20. And really if they don;t have the right plug then they probably don't have the right vehicle to tow it. Charge them a delivery fee and make the business even more $$


Yeah, I was wondering why they would splice it on instead of using an adapter. Only thing I could think of is the adapter could get lost. Anyway, the adapter won't help the brakes work. I agree, if they don't have the right plug and a trailer brake controller then they should not be allowed to tow it off the lot.,,it's not safe.

Surge brakes would be appropriate if a heavy enough truck arrives without appropriate equipment for electric brakes..and if they won't require appropriate trucks, at least the underweight trucks wouldn't have to do 100% of the braking.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Yardvarkman;1591749 said:


> Sullys party rental in Akron.


Next time dont rent from them. Rent From LEPPO rents http://www.leppos.com/ Remember everytime you pull out on to any road you put yourself and other peoples family's in jeopardy. Never leave a site with an unproper load.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Report it before sombody gets hurt or worse the next guy may not be as lucky I pulled 4500# machine with good brakes and a 1500 series truck two times last year this year its a 2500 v10!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

If your family gets killed by some one pulling their trailer how would you feel 
You are just as guilty as them for not altering DOT or the police 
DOT sucks but on major issues like brakes it is a Saftey issue to all


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

JD Dave;1589642 said:


> Your the driver and it's your choice to pull the trailer of not. The excuse of I had to have the loader and couldn't leave it doesn't matter. You took the trailer knowing it wasn't safe so IMO your the one on the hook if anything bad happened. You more then likely signed your life away on the rental contract. Around here rental companies only deliver or will let you haul the equipment if they know you have a proper trailer after inspection.





theholycow;1589694 said:


>


What those 2 said.



Yardvarkman;1589758 said:


> Or possibly OSHA


OSHA won't do squat, they deal with employee safety issues, not vehicle\transportation issues.



Yardvarkman;1590147 said:


> One other thing they did that was in my opinion almost worse than no brakes was they loaded the skid steer on forwards. Normally it wouldn't matter forwards or back but it was a shorter tilt trailer and the bucket was all the way against the front stop. When they stepped on the back of the trailer to chain it down the tonge popped up against my pintle clasp. There was absolutely 0 tongue weight on a 10,000 lb load, there should have been at least 1,000 lbs. They knew I was going to travel on the hi way. They literally almost guaranteed that I would get into a accident. There would have been no stopping the trailer once it started swaying.


Nothing personal, but you might want to stop while you're ahead. Admitting you ran without trailer brakes is bad, although we have all done it. Admitting you towed an improperly loaded trailer without brakes and YOU KNEW it is even worse.

As for telling him he was liable, good luck with that. You are driving. You knew the risks. It was your choice. The only blame to be had was yours.

Now, we've all done stupid stuff, learn from it and move on.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

dfd9;1597156 said:


> What those 2 said.
> 
> OSHA won't do squat, they deal with employee safety issues, not vehicle\transportation issues.
> 
> ...


The brakes were an issue that I couldn't do anything about, except drive accordingly But there was no way I would tow a trailer without tongue weight. I confronted them about that also. And they told me they had sent 5 other trailers out that morning loaded exactly the same. The brake issue was bad enough and there was no way I would tow a trailer without proper tongue weight so I moved the skid steer forwards and over the front stop so I would have enough tongue weight


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow. That is a recipe for death and destruction.
Rental trailers any bigger than about 2k pound limit, really should all be equipped with hydraulic brakes.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I rented a bobcat and trailer once and hauled it with a half ton ford.

I let them load it and tie it down while I filled out paperwork,bad choice because 10 miles down the highway she started whipping around and told my
Stepson hang on we're going off road, I was just about to go up a bridge and didn't want that .

I remember being surrounded by cars and all of a sudden they were gone.
Luckily I was able to bring it under control before the inevitable happened.

I won't ever let some one else load a trailer for me again.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

jasonv;1657877 said:


> Wow. That is a recipe for death and destruction.
> Rental trailers any bigger than about 2k pound limit, really should all be equipped with hydraulic brakes.


Actually. Ohio law states that any trailer over 2000lbs is required to have either hydraulic surge brakes or electric brakes. This applies to all trailers commercial, private and rental.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

IPLOWSNO;1657889 said:


> I rented a bobcat and trailer once and hauled it with a half ton ford.
> 
> I let them load it and tie it down while I filled out paperwork,bad choice because 10 miles down the highway she started whipping around and told my
> Stepson hang on we're going off road, I was just about to go up a bridge and didn't want that .
> ...


The last time I let someone hook up a trailer for me they didn't lock it on the ball. I made it about a half mile before it came off and destroyed the jack. Fortunately a few good samaritans gave me a much needed hand. Ever since then I hook up, load and chain/bind everything myself


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

There was a story on LS years ago of some guys employees loosing a chipper and hitting on coming traffic and killing a bunch of people including kids...
I always do my own walk around touch all the straps/tie downs, visually check lights, make sure the chains and break away are hooked up right...etc


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the sunbelt in perth amboy nj makes sure everything is up to snuff before they let you leave the lot. an employee does the hitching and connecting of all wires/chains..that's the way it should be.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Yardvarkman;1657902 said:


> Actually. Ohio law states that any trailer over 2000lbs is required to have either hydraulic surge brakes or electric brakes. This applies to all trailers commercial, private and rental.


I actually comment as a matter of common sense, since we all know that law and common sense typically have no common ground. Ohio seems to have made a lucky guess.


----------

